# Amateur Motocross Photos



## Adam934MX (Sep 30, 2009)

Comments and criticism greatly appreciated. :thumbup:

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## Heck (Sep 30, 2009)

Impressive set. The B&W works well on the first one but I like to see color on the 4th but that's just my take. Other than that good work.


----------



## Primo (Oct 16, 2009)

Your angle on that 4th photo justifies the hell out of the riders handle over that bike, I just wish you took it a split second later so the back end of the bike was captured and it was kicking up some dirt.
The rest are just meh.


----------



## tiffjense (Oct 16, 2009)

Great SHOTS!! I like the B&W shots the best, looks great! I wish I could ride like that.


----------



## silentfallen (Oct 16, 2009)

very nice.. makes me miss my klx-450...


----------



## Big (Oct 16, 2009)

An amateur going pro...


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Oct 17, 2009)

They're ALL perfect, great shots, would love to see more!


----------



## PHILLIP MAC (Oct 17, 2009)

This is very good work shows a good eye
A little less depth of field and more contrast on the 1st one  but 2,4,5 really good


----------



## Phranquey (Oct 17, 2009)

Heck said:


> Impressive set. The B&W works well on the first one but I like to see color on the 4th but that's just my take. Other than that good work.


 
Great series...:thumbup:

I'm of the same mindset.  I like seeing scenics & people in B&W, but I prefer seeing motorsports in full color.


----------

